

Ask HN:Is there a solution for networking , between Cloud service providers? - anandrm

Is there a solution for networking , between Cloud service providers ,eg AWS and Rackspace ?
======
lutusp
To get meaningful replies, you need to ask a clearer question.

------
penguinlinux
you can bridge two networks together using a VPN you can use openVPN and also
AWS and Rackspace provide dedicated VPN's into their network. We already link
rackspace and aws via open vpn it is not as fast as WAN point to point line
between the two networks but it does what we need.

~~~
anandrm
Thanks.

